# Back from the dead -The Bristolian returns!



## Bristolian (Oct 14, 2005)

Laden with filthy lucre from the Street of Shame The Bristolian will be back on the streets on October 24th. Writers/purveyors of gossip and scandal mongers welcome. Liam Fox is hovering into our Belgrano zone - any up periscope sightings welcome.
the_bristolian2004@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 14, 2005)

Excellent news


----------



## easy g (Oct 18, 2005)

only just noticed this...

looking forward to seeing my first issue...


----------



## J77 (Oct 18, 2005)

Where is it distributed?

iirc, I remember always seeing some copies in the Highbury Vaults (?)


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 18, 2005)

There's usually copies in the Hillgrove on Dove Street.

Bristolian, are you going to want help selling/distributing it?


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats ion the nomination for the Paul Foot award.


----------



## Bristolian (Oct 20, 2005)

*Bristolian distribution*

You'll be able to pick up The Bristolian from Corn Street wednesdays 10am-2pm and from Thursdays from The Chelsea Inn/Eldon House/Micawbers/New Found Out/Royce Rolls and Riff Raff in St.Nicks Market and 82 Colston street - the old Greenleaf bookshop.


----------



## easy g (Oct 20, 2005)

excellent...I'm in The Chelsea now


----------



## easy g (Oct 20, 2005)

Bristolian said:
			
		

> You'll be able to pick up at <snip> and 82 Colston street - the old Greenleaf bookshop.



so what is that place now?


----------



## Cakes (Oct 20, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> so what is that place now?


Was chatting to someone who is about to start working there and it sounds as if although the lease has changed hands, it's still going to be the Greenleaf Bookshop. I'll try to get him to post on the other thread.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah, posted up on the other thread - it's been taken over by some chap whom, i feel it's safe to assume, is not a feminist workers' co-operative (and who's charging £20/year for each postbox  )


----------



## bristol_citizen (Oct 23, 2005)

Bristolian 108 is now available to download from here 
Hurry whilst stocks last!
Hard copies will be available from The Farmers Market, Corn Street on Wednesday from midday.


----------

